# NezFF's Media Room



## nezff

*Mitsubishi 3D WD-73738
Marantz AV8801
Emotiva XPA-5
eD[c]12 Custom Mains
eD[c]12 Custom Center
eD[c]12 Custom Surrounds
Elemental Designs DUAL A7-450 Subs
Sony BDP-S6700
PS4
XBOX One S*



































































































































*My Interconnects*









*Speaker Cables*

















*XPA-5 Power Cord*







​


----------



## nezff

Old setup:


























*Rear of my RF62*


----------



## Frohlich

Looks fantastic. Did you have a previous thread...your set-up looks familiar. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21162110
> 
> 
> Acoustic Panels are from Acoustimac.com
> 
> Interconnects are Blue Jeans Cable
> 
> Power Cords are Belden with Wattgate connectors



Wow awesome set up, well done. Can you tell me where to buy the power cords ? thanks


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic. Did you have a previous thread...your set-up looks familiar. WELL DONE!!!



I think I have seen this one before but without the panels.


Anyways, still looks nice and clean. Job well done.


Can you provide your total room dimensions. And have you thought a out a PJ?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/21163408
> 
> 
> Wow awesome set up, well done. Can you tell me where to buy the power cords ? thanks



I make all my own power cords. The main reason I make them is because every electronic component comes with either a power cord too long or too short.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/21165495
> 
> 
> I think I have seen this one before but without the panels.
> 
> 
> Anyways, still looks nice and clean. Job well done.
> 
> 
> Can you provide your total room dimensions. And have you thought a out a PJ?





30x15 and yes I have thought about a PJ. I cant tell you how many times I have heard that.







Honestly, I cant get power or HDMI cables in the ceiling or walls because they were foamed.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Very sweet set up!! I also thought it looked familiar. I dig it.


----------



## Nosferatu

sweet another Klipsch setup


----------



## pokekevin

Wow...I have to say this is one of the best I have seen! Well done!


----------



## nezff

thanks everyone for your kind words


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21165514
> 
> 
> I make all my own power cords. The main reason I make them is because every electronic component comes with either a power cord too long or too short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30x15 and yes I have thought about a PJ. I cant tell you how many times I have heard that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I cant get power or HDMI cables in the ceiling or walls because they were foamed.



Hey there...

you seen the new PJ's with wireless HD?

no HDMI cable issues for you now !!!


----------



## nezff

No, I havent! Link?


----------



## tbraden32

How high are your knee walls and flat part of your ceiling?


----------



## nezff

ceiling is 9 foot.

knee walls are about 4


----------



## FOH

Looks fantastic! I remember first seeing this room some time ago,...wow everything looks great. As before, I love the appearance of the room, just love it. How's it sound? Any measurements? Any before and after comments?


Congrats


----------



## nezff

The main reason for the acoustic panels were for the echo I had in the room. I am currently looking into bass traps for the front wall and possibly either more subs or bigger subs.


----------



## nezff

Upgrading my subs. Stay tuned.


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21165514
> 
> 
> I make all my own power cords. The main reason I make them is because every electronic component comes with either a power cord too long or too short.



What about your speaker cables?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC* /forum/post/21205464
> 
> 
> What about your speaker cables?



Yes, I make my own speaker cables.


----------



## nezff

Currently upgrading my subs. I have gotten rid of one already.

Stay tuned


----------



## jproy13

And that is how you do it... wonderful job. I even showed your pics to my wife to show her what I wanted when I grow up


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21224691
> 
> 
> And that is how you do it... wonderful job. I even showed your pics to my wife to show her what I wanted when I grow up


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21205366
> 
> 
> Upgrading my subs. Stay tuned.



to which one ?


----------



## nezff

All I can disclose at this time is that it will be duals, big, and 16hz.

Possibly 18s


----------



## mogorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21224843
> 
> 
> All I can disclose at this time is that it will be duals, big, and 16hz.
> 
> Possibly 18s



A fantastic setup you have here nezff! Congrats! Did you run Audyssey XT32 on your Onk pre/pro? How is it in regards of SQ in your HT room?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogorf* /forum/post/21225644
> 
> 
> A fantastic setup you have here nezff! Congrats! Did you run Audyssey XT32 on your Onk pre/pro? How is it in regards of SQ in your HT room?



yes i have ran it a couple times. xt32 intergrates everything nicely, expecially multiple subs.


----------



## tbraden32

You mind taking a picture looking from your TV back to the back of the room. Also, how much room you have on the side of your chairs, or do you have only one aisle?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/21226713
> 
> 
> You mind taking a picture looking from your TV back to the back of the room. Also, how much room you have on the side of your chairs, or do you have only one aisle?



You have plenty of room to walk on each side of the chairs even with a row of four. I have it with a row of three right now. I bought five chairs with the intentions of doing a row of two, and then a row of three on a riser. Havent really needed it right now. I have some older pics I can send to you via pm or email.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21224843
> 
> 
> All I can disclose at this time is that it will be duals, big, and 16hz.
> 
> Possibly 18s



Bring it on!


----------



## nezff

Can't wait


----------



## nezff

well, I am now SubLess.


----------



## Scott Simonian

Why limit yourself to just 16hz extension?

















Can't wait to see your new additions, nonetheless.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott Simonian* /forum/post/21246287
> 
> 
> Why limit yourself to just 16hz extension?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your new additions, nonetheless.



lol. Thats just what they are rated at.


----------



## bencorn

I remember the first time a stumbled across your setup searching for "large center channel" on google and you had your speakers set up in your living room. It's been fun to watch your room progress to what it is now. Very impressive.


----------



## nezff

Thanks. That was my old house when I had everything setup in my living room. When I built this new house, I made sure I had a bonus room.


----------



## nezff

Looking at possibly another 1-2 weeks for the new subs.


----------



## Miketr75

Can't wait to see new pics with your new subs in your system!


----------



## Ambush083

Wow, this is a simple yet elegant setup. I thought for a minute, due to my lack of HT experience, that the panels on the walls were speakers, too. I was like...


----------



## nezff

Lol. Thanks guys


----------



## nezff

acoustic panels were bought from Acoustimac.com


Awesome price and place


----------



## Htdude3420

Did you play any sound in the room before you installed the panels? Was there a huge difference and why didn't you get bass traps with panels as well?


Thanks i'm new here


----------



## nezff

The whole reason I got panels was because of the echo in the room. Bass traps are next. One in each corner.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Hi nezff, I remembered when I complimented you on your previous setup in your old home, and I must say you really outdid yourself this time. It's going to be cool to see the new subs join the party. I'm subscribing.


----------



## nezff

thanks. Cant wait


----------



## nezff

Looking into possibly new speakers.


----------



## bencorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looking into possibly new speakers.



Getting rid of the klipsch?


----------



## nezff

Not totally sure. Looking at the jtr speakers or maybe something custom from Ed.


----------



## teckademic

wow, i just watched your youtube videos the other day and kept thinking how the name nezff looked so familiar, awesome setup!


----------



## nezff

Thanks bud


----------



## nezff

Yeah, forgot to mention I have vids of my setup.


----------



## nezff




----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21301952
> 
> 
> Yeah, forgot to mention I have vids of my setup.













Where's the vids?


----------



## nezff

Sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqrAFusVNY0&sns=em


----------



## tmaschm

If you have any material lists or instructions for making these power cords can you PM them to me? Thanks.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21315743
> 
> 
> If you have any material lists or instructions for making these power cords can you PM them to me? Thanks.



I can guide you through the build.

email me [email protected]


----------



## mxpx5678




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21315747
> 
> 
> I can guide you through the build.
> 
> email me [email protected]



Great Setup! I can't wait until I can have a dedicated Home Theater room. I am just using the living room now which works ok but a dedicated room would be so much nicer. That will be a must have for the next house we get.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mxpx5678* /forum/post/21317170
> 
> 
> Great Setup! I can't wait until I can have a dedicated Home Theater room. I am just using the living room now which works ok but a dedicated room would be so much nicer. That will be a must have for the next house we get.



that was one of the main reasons we sold our very first house. I had everything setup in the living room. We had our little boy and 1750 sq feet starting getting small. We then sold the house, and built this new one. 2300sq feet downstairs and the bonus room is 450sq foot. Here is a pic of my old setup with klipsch RF62s and RC62


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

ooooooOOOOOoooooo getting close


----------



## nezff




----------



## bencorn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21330397



Goodness...


----------



## tmaschm

Wo, where are all those going to go?


----------



## nezff

those are 18 inch drivers for the subs


----------



## unavol

I thought you got a new kitchen table. That thing is insane!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *unavol* /forum/post/21335656
> 
> 
> I thought you got a new kitchen table. That thing is insane!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bencorn* /forum/post/21334496
> 
> 
> Goodness...













thats brett in the picture


----------



## nezff

Im actually wondering how Santa is going to fit those in his sleigh.


----------



## jproy13

the big one would make a great chair / buttkicker.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21348961
> 
> 
> the big one would make a great chair / buttkicker.



just imagine two of those. They will plenty enough to shake the floor in my room, so no need for buttkickers.


----------



## jproy13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21349559
> 
> 
> just imagine two of those. They will plenty enough to shake the floor in my room, so no need for buttkickers.



you sir, are insane!...but in a good "I'm jealous" kind of way.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jproy13* /forum/post/21349884
> 
> 
> you sir, are insane!...but in a good "I'm jealous" kind of way.



thanks!


My 15s shook the floor, so I know these will definately do the same.


----------



## trek737

Great HT Nezff!


..........................................


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/21334590
> 
> 
> Wo, where are all those going to go?



those are possible my new subs.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bencorn* /forum/post/21247005
> 
> 
> I remember the first time a stumbled across your setup searching for "large center channel" on google and you had your speakers set up in your living room. It's been fun to watch your room progress to what it is now. Very impressive.



thanks


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambush083* /forum/post/21263802
> 
> 
> Wow, this is a simple yet elegant setup. I thought for a minute, due to my lack of HT experience, that the panels on the walls were speakers, too. I was like...



dont feel bad, I have alot of people automatically think the panels are speakers.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Htdude3420* /forum/post/21278712
> 
> 
> Did you play any sound in the room before you installed the panels? Was there a huge difference and why didn't you get bass traps with panels as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks i'm new here



I sure did. I got the panels because of the echo in this long room.(30x15)


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatergeek* /forum/post/21280383
> 
> 
> Hi nezff, I remembered when I complimented you on your previous setup in your old home, and I must say you really outdid yourself this time. It's going to be cool to see the new subs join the party. I'm subscribing.



Wait until you see the new beasts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bencorn* /forum/post/21300463
> 
> 
> Getting rid of the klipsch?



not sure as of now. Something custom is in the works.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bencorn* /forum/post/21300463
> 
> 
> Getting rid of the klipsch?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trek737* /forum/post/21364464
> 
> 
> Great HT Nezff!
> 
> 
> ..........................................



thank you buddy!


----------



## the Son




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21364717



I like it and can't wait to see the finished product. What horn are you going to use?


----------



## nezff

Quote:Originally Posted by *the Son* 

I like it and can't wait to see the finished product. What horn are you going to use?


https://www.parts-express.com/bc-de250-8-1-polyimide-horn-driver-8-ohm-2-3-bolt--294-605


----------



## the Son

Sweet, but what _horn_?


----------



## nezff

the Son said:


> Sweet, but what _horn_?





thats the 1 inch compression driver that mounts to the 90x40 horn.


----------



## nezff

> *the Son*Sweet, but what _horn_?


https://www.parts-express.com/eminence-h290b-1-bi-radial-horn-90x40-2-3-bolt--290-554


----------



## nezff

If I dont like the custom towers and keep the Klipsch, I might look into getting Audyssey pro kit.


----------



## the Son

OK. I didn't know what brand/size horn you were looking at. The rendering of the new tower looks like it has a huge horn. I've been eyeballing these:

http://mysite.verizon.net/res12il11/id121.html 


....but I'm in no position for DIY speakers right now.


----------



## nezff

Im not doing them myself. Im just customizing a design that someone else has. Im making tower speakers out of huge bookshelfs with an extra 12 inch woofer and upgrade compression driver.


----------



## nezff

possibly changing the sub cabinets to make them skinnier.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im not doing them myself. Im just customizing a design that someone else has. Im making tower speakers out of huge bookshelfs with an extra 12 inch woofer and upgrade compression driver.



An extra driver and different tweeter? Sounds like a totally different speaker!


Bring on the sub(s) Dr Megapower! What amp you using with those?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21371766
> 
> 
> An extra driver and different tweeter? Sounds like a totally different speaker!
> 
> 
> Bring on the sub(s) Dr Megapower! What amp you using with those?



Subs are powered by dual 1300 watt plate amps. xpa 5 is driving the new stuff.


*This:*











*Into This*


----------



## nezff

changing the cabinets up a little on my subs, so they wont be here until January.

Took some width out of them and added it to the depth and height.


----------



## NicksHitachi

ok so shes got a little more in the trunk, taller and size 3 instead of a 6.... i like how you think!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21381774
> 
> 
> ok so shes got a little more in the trunk, taller and size 3 instead of a 6.... i like how you think!



Yeah, I made a mockup of the sub with some cardboard and it fit fine, but was a little tight. If I change speakers down the road, it will be even tighter. The standard sub is 25 inches wide. My old 15s were only 19 inches wide. Im knocking them down to 22 inches and will still be able to put a grill on if I want to.


----------



## nezff

Merry Xmas!


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21392328
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas!




Merry Christmas Nezff!


My thoughts and prayers are with you this Chistmas as it finds you with no boom..... ;P


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Nezff!
> 
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you this Chistmas as it finds you with no boom..... ;P



Lol. Thanks bro.


----------



## hometheatergeek

Merry Christmas my fellow Klipsch brutha! Checking in looking for those monster 18 inchers. Hope you and your family have a great holiday week.


----------



## nezff

Merry Xmas bud. Having the cabinets rebuilt. Too wide. Adding it back in on the depth.


----------



## nezff

iPad 2. love it.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21399786
> 
> 
> iPad 2. love it.



It's funny how items make their way into our daily lives and culture. I really chuckle seeing individuals using IPads as cameras; ie,.....As recently as Christmas play season at school, and initially during Cross Country season last fall, loved ones holding these devices up, capturing their kids activities on these big rectangular pieces,...etc.,...too funny.


I fully realize and appreciate their place, however I just laugh upon seeing people use them in odd manners. Then again, in the 70's, I used to pay $20 for 3 minutes of Super-8mm film, purchased and processed. 3 minutes, yep,...that's all you got. It was high end too. Then, with video tape, we moved onto 2 hour capability. But we were burdened with a big camera, _and_ it was umbilically tied to a shoulder worn VTR. Yep, two big pieces. Quality went downhill, because before, with three minutes, you really had to craft your work carefully. Then, with two hour tapes, recording went on and on and content quality went dismally down.


Sorry for the OT


I'm curiously awaiting your new mains, and subs. Do you have any additional estimates on arrival dates of the new gear? I'm especially interested in the new mains,...quite interesting. Obviously the dynamics, and output capability should be there. Proper integration of the elements will be key, and if they keep their normal course, they'll be just fine.


Merry Christmas


----------



## nezff

They will be coming with the new subs. Im looking at 2 weeks probably. I had to push the subs back because Im having the cabinets built smaller because they were too wide.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21399786
> 
> 
> iPad 2. love it.




My son got an itouch, I have an iphone, and my mother has the ipad..... We just started using facetime and its awesome! He gets to see his granny anytime he wants and its now nothing for my sons face to pop up on my phone and say "Hey dad wacha doing?"


This is especially cool since his mom and I are divorced so just saying I'm enjoying this free feature. Its waaaaay more high quality than other video chat I've used. The extreme pixelation and quality issues typically turn me off to it but facetime looks really good.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21402606
> 
> 
> This is especially cool since his mom and I are divorced so just saying I'm enjoying this free feature.



Very, very cool,.....perfect application


----------



## nezff

lol.


----------



## Limp Fox

Nezff


how do those Klipsch's sound with the XPA? I have the same amp, but had it packed away for a few months now b/c it really is to much for my Jamo E660's, which still sound good, but there's no point in me having them hooked up when my one rcvr can power them just fine. Not as clean but still... So let me know how you like them, I been wanting to get some 7's but there to much for me... RF63's might be a better fit.


----------



## nezff

I love it. I sold my onkyo 876 to buy the 5508. I sold my xpa3 and bought the xpa5.

I might be upgrading in the next two weeks to some custom speakers, so stay tuned.


----------



## Limp Fox

Yea bro I just read through the posts and seen a cad like drawling... You get some sweet stuff! How loud do you listen to your movies? The RF's are about double what my E660's are and a lot more responsive







I bet it would be night n day for me


----------



## nezff

not reference. If you listen too loud, it can get fatiguing


----------



## Limp Fox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21404348
> 
> 
> not reference. If you listen too loud, it can get fatiguing



Then why have and get all this crazy stuff? Please edjamacate me on it


----------



## nezff

you can only listen so high dude. lol


----------



## nezff

happy new year


----------



## Jambarino

Very nice set up.I just bought my first house and it has a room similar to yours that I want to set up however it is 19x12.My budget will probably be alot less than yours but its a start as it will be my first real set up.Here is a pic of the room.After reading this thread I have plenty of ideas now.


----------



## nezff

Mine is 30x15. I love how big it is. Lots of room.


----------



## Jambarino

The only diference besides size I see in our rooms is yours is carpeted and I have laminate floors.How much of a difference would that make as far as sound quality goes.Sorry for the noobish question but I'm new to this stuff.


----------



## nezff

IMHO, I would only have carpet in a room like we have. Hard flooring will cause echo. I tamed most of mine with acoustic panels.


----------



## gsr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jambarino* /forum/post/21440466
> 
> 
> The only diference besides size I see in our rooms is yours is carpeted and I have laminate floors.How much of a difference would that make as far as sound quality goes.Sorry for the noobish question but I'm new to this stuff.



The carpeting and other acoustic treatments in his room (those black panels on his walls are acoustic panels) would make a HUGE difference compared to your untreated room.


----------



## nezff

agreed!


----------



## Jambarino

Thanks.Yea I researched the acoustic panels after I found this thread I had never seen them before.Are they throughout the entire room mirrored to each other on each wall?


----------



## nezff

yeah, let me see if I got old pics


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

these were taken when I was installing them.


----------



## nezff

the bottom row are spaced evenly between the electrical outlets. The top row is spaced with the can lights.


----------



## nezff

these were all taken before the panels


----------



## pokekevin

This is an extremely gorgeous looking room! It looks like you have space to add a riser in the back to accommodate another role of seats?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an extremely gorgeous looking room! It looks like you have space to add a riser in the back to accommodate another role of seats?



Thank you. I actually have 5 berklines. I like the row of three in the front because the middle seat puts you right in the action. I have the extra two behind me. I tried to get one more seat but was very expensive to ship just one seat.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I actually have 5 berklines. I like the row of three in the front because the middle seat puts you right in the action. I have the extra two behind me. I tried to get one more seat but was very expensive to ship just one seat.



Plastic chairs always work







haha jk


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/21441689
> 
> 
> Plastic chairs always work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha jk



Berkline actually just went out of business for some reason. I figured I could scoop up one last chair fairly cheap.


----------



## nezff

Might build that riser later after all these new speakers and subs settle. Lol


----------



## nezff

got word today that the subs are in the last stage of painting. Demo speakers are coming along also.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21496070
> 
> 
> got word today that the subs are in the last stage of painting. Demo speakers are coming along also.



Shipping those subs will be fun,...however nothing compared to getting them into that room







Have fun...


btw; hell, I'd pay the pros (movers), make it easy on yourself, eD doesn't skimp on reinforcing...


----------



## nezff

 Attachment 234993 


Sorry for the quality. Cellphone pic


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality. Cellphone pic



Hey Nezff, whats your final design on those? Crossover and driver complement i mean.......


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21534734
> 
> 
> Hey Nezff, whats your final design on those? Crossover and driver complement i mean.......



I used the cinema 12 and upgraded the compression driver. The crossover will be the same. These are just a tower version of a cinema 12. There is bracing that cuts off the bottom chamber from the top. These will be placed as surrounds if end up keeping them.


----------



## NicksHitachi

Cinema 12?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21534880
> 
> 
> Cinema 12?



sorry:


----------



## nezff

 Attachment 235473


----------



## zalym

looks awesome.


are the black panels for sound treatment? how do they work?


saleem


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zalym* /forum/post/21560171
> 
> 
> looks awesome.
> 
> 
> are the black panels for sound treatment? how do they work?
> 
> 
> saleem



yes, they are acoustic panels.


----------



## nezff




----------



## tbraden32

Those things are HUGE...! What size are those, more details?


----------



## nezff

Elemental designs A7-450


----------



## Geoff4RFC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21442439
> 
> 
> Berkline actually just went out of business for some reason. I figured I could scoop up one last chair fairly cheap.



Thanks for the tip, did some searching and found an awesome buy for my set up. I've been wanting something in my room for sometime now and thanks to your unintentionally inspirational post, I'll have my decent seating.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21562008



Dude I don't know if that will pressurize your space or not.....


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I don't know if that will pressurize your space or not.....



Probably not. Lol


----------



## FOH

Damn, look at those monsters... see my post #135 above , their cabinets are heavily braced. I've even seen reviewers complain wrt excessive bracing







Once in place, all's good. I see light coming in the the rear, I'm guessing you're getting them actively powered/stock...? Reminds me so much of Chad Kuypers' old Conquest. Big, bad, vented 18. I think they'll serve you well.


Good luck


----------



## nezff

ill get em up there, promise.


I am getting very anxious.


----------



## nezff

Drivers are getting done now. Custom towers are out of paint and crossovers going in for initial testing tweaking etc....


----------



## nezff

custom cinema towers are done and being broke in while I wait for the rest of my order to get done.


----------



## nezff

Hopefully this coming week.


----------



## pokekevin

Your youtube video has some of the best comments ever lol. Like the guy who claims you never need a sub lol


----------



## Scott Simonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21562008



Nice! Those must be the lil' brothers to the LLT's I built.


----------



## nezff

Definitely nothing little about those. Lol


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your youtube video has some of the best comments ever lol. Like the guy who claims you never need a sub lol




I know. Funny right.


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

sorry for the pic quality, I plan on getting better pics sunday.

Attachment 239166


----------



## tbraden32

Wow!!


----------



## wkingincharge

Very Impressive !!! and intimidating at the same time !!!


----------



## jproy13

I'm pretty sure your house is tilting a little where those monsters are. I bet you it was quite the journey, the excitement, the waiting, the anticipation and now back to excitement.










Looks great.


cheers


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff




----------



## tbraden32

When is the projector upgrade coming?


----------



## nezff

thats not even a thought right now. would have to tear out sheetrock etc..


----------



## Spurrier Sucks

Wow! Those are huge! Where dod the Klipsch go?


----------



## nezff

might be selling those to a klipsch forum guy.


----------



## ayz

how are you running wire to your rear speakers? just tucking it between carpet + wall?


----------



## nezff

Yes. I have a pretty decent gap under the baseboard. Carpet runs right up to it.


----------



## bullitt#193

Awesome Setup! I think I've seen a youtube video of your setup playing the Pirates of the Carribbean soundtrack.


----------



## Miketr75

nice, love the look of those big speakers, subs. Congrats!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bullitt#193* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Awesome Setup! I think I've seen a youtube video of your setup playing the Pirates of the Carribbean soundtrack.



Yep!


----------



## mogorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21738048
> 
> 
> Yep!



Awesome setup, indeed! Congrats again! How high is your typical listening level in terms of dB on the Master Volume knob, can you easily reach 0 dB ref. level?


----------



## nezff

Can't get that high because your ears will bleed.


----------



## nezff

Short review:


I received these Friday evening and after unpacking everything and getting the behemoths of a sub up the stairs, I was pooped.


My first listen Immediately surprised me why I had pretty much sold my klipsch before even hearing these speakers. The compression driver stood out so much upon first listen. It was so much warmer than my klipsch horn. The vocals in "breathe no more" were wonderful. Amy Lees voice was not overpowering in any way. It sounded so warm and probably what it was supposed to sound like. My klipsch made it sound bright and almost fatiguing.


Tried some Rock, dubstep, and a couple movies. The DVD of open range of the gunfight scene was very very nice. Gunshots rang out like I felt they were intended. Metallica's fade to black was also nice. The guitar was in no way pushing the limits of ear bleeding. It was so much easier to listen at high volumes without the harshness or brightness. Alice in chains live (nutshell) was spectacular. This was also another song that can get bright with my klipsch. The crowd cheering and clapping was usually the culprit. Again warm vocals and guitar with the cinemas.


Dubstep violin was great. The violin was not overly harsh sounding on this track either.


After running audyssey xt32 with just the subs and cinemas, I found that the cinemas are very very efficient/sensitive.


Audyssey found them at 70hz so I bumped them to 80.


All on all, I am a very happy camper. I initially wanted these for surrounds and was going to custom build my mains with double 12s, no reason after hearing them. They fill my 450 square foot room(30x15) very nicely.


----------



## NicksHitachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Short review:
> 
> 
> I received these Friday evening and after unpacking everything and getting the behemoths of a sub up the stairs, I was pooped.
> 
> 
> My first listen Immediately surprised me why I had pretty much sold my klipsch before even hearing these speakers. The compression driver stood out so much upon first listen. It was so much warmer than my klipsch horn. The vocals in "breathe no more" were wonderful. Amy Lees voice was not overpowering in any way. It sounded so warm and probably what it was supposed to sound like. My klipsch made it sound bright and almost fatiguing.
> 
> 
> Tried some Rock, dubstep, and a couple movies. The DVD of open range of the gunfight scene was very very nice. Gunshots rang out like I felt they were intended. Metallica's fade to black was also nice. The guitar was in no way pushing the limits of ear bleeding. It was so much easier to listen at high volumes without the harshness or brightness. Alice in chains live (nutshell) was spectacular. This was also another song that can get bright with my klipsch. The crowd cheering and clapping was usually the culprit. Again warm vocals and guitar with the cinemas.
> 
> 
> Dubstep violin was great. The violin was not overly harsh sounding on this track either.
> 
> 
> After running audyssey xt32 with just the subs and cinemas, I found that the cinemas are very very efficient/sensitive.
> 
> 
> Audyssey found them at 70hz so I bumped them to 80.
> 
> 
> All on all, I am a very happy camper. I initially wanted these for surrounds and was going to custom build my mains with double 12s, no reason after hearing them. They fill my 450 square foot room(30x15) very nicely.



The symptoms always come back, enjoy remission.


----------



## nezff

Im selling the klipsch, so Ill have these all around.


----------



## nezff

I have sold all the Klipsch except for the RF62s.


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21751358
> 
> 
> I have sold all the Klipsch except for the RF62s.



That was fast


----------



## nezff

yeah.


----------



## nezff

I used to.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV

DUDE !!! I WANNA PLAY SOME BF3 WITH/ON YOUR TOYS.....why repaint all the boxes? it custom built? YOU CAN'T MOVE NOW....my bad i just got done reading.


----------



## nezff

repaint?


----------



## nezff

 





subs playing 10 and 11hz test tones at 102 and 104dbs


----------



## pokekevin

Damn those subs look awesome! Would love to hear them. Tv looks great too! Ever planning a projector?


----------



## nezff

The new stuff should be here soon. Will post pics


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

updated my first post to reflect the new gear. (subs and speakers)


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21802761



Menacing subs...


----------



## nezff

Well, I talked to Alex yesterday and it seems that the rest of the cinema speakers are on time and might be delivered next week. Crossing fingers.


----------



## nezff

 Attachment 241609 


Custom Cinema 12 center.


----------



## nezff




----------



## cat-222ASR

Very nice like custom fronts and subs those left/right look nice with the HF horns .


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cat-222ASR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Very nice like custom fronts and subs those left/right look nice with the HF horns .



Thanks


----------



## pokekevin

Are those going to be the surrounds?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are those going to be the surrounds?



Yeah. The ones that are currently in my room were supposed be surrounds. I was going to have double 12s made to serve as mains but after hearing these, I didn't need it. I got two more and the center built to complete the setup.


----------



## LumaMMXII

You know... after seeing the initial photo the first two words that came out of my mouth were Holy ****? Nice setup.... Really great use of space!


----------



## NicksHitachi

I spy a galaxy in the cup holder 


lookin nice nezff!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NicksHitachi* /forum/post/21857260
> 
> 
> I spy a galaxy in the cup holder
> 
> 
> lookin nice nezff!



great eye there buddy!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LumaMMXII* /forum/post/21857034
> 
> 
> You know... after seeing the initial photo the first two words that came out of my mouth were Holy ****? Nice setup.... Really great use of space!



thanks bro. Thats the kind of comments that bring all


----------



## nezff

got my center channel in! It fits.


Matt and Alex from eD built it custom to fit in my exitsting cabinet. will get pics tomorrow.


----------



## FOH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21865129
> 
> 
> got my center channel in! It fits.
> 
> 
> Matt and Alex from eD built it custom to fit in my exitsting cabinet. will get pics tomorrow.



They certainly do nice custom work there. I've seen a lot of custom cabinets out of eD as of late. Cool stuff.


I didn't realize it was going _into_ your cabinet. Aesthetically it'll likely look fantastic. But good luck, as there are some acoustic caveats to be addressed, when placing a loudspeaker into a cabinet.


Looking forward to seeing/reading more.



Good luck


----------



## nezff

its in the same place as my other center.


----------



## nezff




----------



## tbraden32

Is that a second row of seats above? Must have missed the addition, thought you only had one row.


----------



## nezff

I have five seats. The plan was to have one row of two, then one row of three on a riser behind, just never got around to it, plus we dont really need it.


----------



## pcweber111

Just saw your updates, wow I can't believe you sold the Klipsches. I hope you enjoy the new speakers, sorry to lose a fellow Klipsch owner.


----------



## FOH

I'd like to commend you on your image contributions. I've been involved both professionally, and as an enthusiast, in photography for over forty years. This includes both cinema-photography and still pictures. Still photography,... is all about the proper use of light. Rarely, around AVS, does one encounter well illuminated pictures that accompany thread contributions. Your previous image of the new center channel is a solid example of what I'm referring to, nice DOF as well,......sweet.


All too often images are plain and flat, due to the use of direct flash that is so harsh it destroys and washes out any textural component to the subject. I do it occasionally too w/my small point and shoot. But everyone always inquires about tips,.... I always tell my friends and family the same things,...I explain it's counter intuitive, for people pics it's flash outdoor during the day/bright sun, no flash indoors. Certainly there's many exceptions, but anyway, nice job.



Good luck


----------



## nezff

Thanks


----------



## HalasKYO

Hi! Can you tell me, what Speakers you use in the front and center ? B&C 10-12" ?? Witch ?

And compression driver DE250 with ME45 horn ?

What is the crossover frekvency, are there any compensation in te crossover ?

Thanks!


----------



## nezff

Elemental Designs Cinema 12s.


DE250 compression drivers

Eminence kappa pro 12A woofers

Eminence makes the horn also.


----------



## nezff

Got the room back in order somewhat. Still undecided where I want my surrounds considering they are direct radiAting towers and not surrounds persay.


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got the room back in order somewhat. Still undecided where I want my surrounds considering they are direct radiAting towers and not surrounds persay.



Look into some Triad inwall or OnWall silver surrounds. I bet they would sound great in that room, then you wouldn't have to worry about floor space anymore.


----------



## nezff

Why would I want to do that when I just spent money on a whole custom setup. Lol


----------



## jjclecky

Absolutely beautiful, well done pal...


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjclecky* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, well done pal...



Thank you sir.


----------



## nezff

Well, I did some tests yesterday with placement of the subs. I did the sub crawl and found some pretty weird results in my room. I found that between my seating and the front of the room the bass was more pronounced. I also found that behind my seating about 5-6 feet and on the right and left walls the bass was the best. This is a very odd spot for my subs considering they have always been up front. Aesthetically they look best up front but I have a null or void about 8-12 feet in front of them. The bass is just not the best it can be where they were at. Obviously my room is doing some crazy things with the lower frequencies.


My main concern is that even though they sound the best in the back, they are so large, that they might not "look" the best there. Again I'm open to the best sound of course but still want the best look. I plan on taking some pics of the room to see what you guys think.


----------



## K-Wood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21994354
> 
> 
> Well, I did some tests yesterday with placement of the subs. I did the sub crawl and found some pretty weird results in my room. I found that between my seating and the front of the room the bass was more pronounced. I also found that behind my seating about 5-6 feet and on the right and left walls the bass was the best. This is a very odd spot for my subs considering they have always been up front. Aesthetically they look best up front but I have a null or void about 8-12 feet in front of them. The bass is just not the best it can be where they were at. Obviously my room is doing some crazy things with the lower frequencies.
> 
> 
> My main concern is that even though they sound the best in the back, they are so large, that they might not "look" the best there. Again I'm open to the best sound of course but still want the best look. I plan on taking some pics of the room to see what you guys think.



How did you move the subs to your listening position? Those things are HEAVY! Did you do the crawl test with music or test tones? Did you measure with a SPL meter or microphone, or just listen? I'm thinking of embarking on a similar journey with my smaller SVS PB12-NSD and was wondering how you did the crawl. That said, I would face the same dilemna in terms of placement -- aesthetics vs. sound -- but I still want to know whether I'm sitting in null or a void!


----------



## nezff

I took the feet off of them so they slide on the carpet fairly well.


I looped a 40hz test tone and crawled around the room. I played a son also and cut the speakers off and listened to just the subs.


----------



## dukenukems

Nice updates man







.


----------



## carp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/21994415
> 
> 
> I took the feet off of them so they slide on the carpet fairly well.
> 
> 
> I looped a 40hz test tone and crawled around the room. I played a son also and cut the speakers off and listened to just the subs.



Make sure the feet aren't covering holes. With Submersives the feet screw in pretty far, and Mark said they need to be in or there will be leaks. I don't know if eD has a similar design with their feet.


BTW, you have PM. You may already know everything I said but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## nezff

Thanks bro. The feet screw in to screws that are set into the cabinet. I might ask Alex tomorrow.


----------



## nezff

tried them facing the wall this morning. Not too bad of a look, and pretty nice in the sound department.


----------



## nezff

excuse the white wires, trying to figure out where I want my surrounds before I make a final cut.


----------



## Saints

Awesome thread man. Where in cajun country are you from if you dont mind me asking? I am about to buy a house in Mandeville that has a bonus room almost exactly like yours, but of course the wife wants to make it a bedroom/playroom, but I like your idea much, much better!


----------



## nezff

Thanks. Alexandria.


----------



## pokekevin

How you liking the center?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22000146
> 
> 
> How you liking the center?



Im liking so far. I have been playing some music and movie passages through it and the surrounds to break them in a tad more the last couple days.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Forget all the gadgets, I just want the room!







They just built two new homes down the street and they appear to have media rooms over the garage. Seems to be the new trend in homes, well around here. I think it is time to move. Nice set up, happy tinkering.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reefdvr27* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Forget all the gadgets, I just want the room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just built two new homes down the street and they appear to have media rooms over the garage. Seems to be the new trend in homes, well around here. I think it is time to move. Nice set up, happy tinkering.



When I built this house about 2 years ago, I made sure the plans had a bonus room. Lol


Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## nezff

Tried this out today, sounds good. Still need to measure.


----------



## pokekevin

At first glance I thought you added wides lol


----------



## nezff

lol. Ill probably stay with my 5.2 for a while.


----------



## pokekevin

No 7?


----------



## mogorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22008177
> 
> 
> No 7?



If I would have a DSX capable AVR or pre/pro I would definitely go for Wides. Last time Chris K. on FB explained while panning for our ears works fine up front from Left to Center to Right, it is not possible to have the same seamless panning effect on the sides, i.e. Left to Left Surround and Right to Right Surround and that led Audyssey to develop DSX, especially for Wides. When Wide speakers are placed carefully the effect of DSX for side panning is a kinda magic.


Just need two more speakers and a little cabling! Still not interested?


----------



## pokekevin

Heard wides and never really liked it as much as heights . Saw some scenes where wides ruined the panning :/


----------



## mogorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/22008336
> 
> 
> Saw some scenes where wides ruined the panning :/



That shouldn't mean Wides are no good. Must have been a setup issue subject to further investigations.


----------



## nezff

i dont know if I have the room, plus I have a five channel amp.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogorf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That shouldn't mean Wides are no good. Must have been a setup issue subject to further investigations.



I trust the people who set them up







. Very experienced folks here. The scene that we used was mission to mars where the old man is talking thru the screen. Ill try to get a time stamp


----------



## breadvan

Very tasteful room and thoughful setup, but ... PJ please !


Noted your ceiling issue, can PJ be setup behind the backrow?


Floor raising screen might also help, like this one may be?

http://www.elitescreens.com/index.ph...id=177&lang=en


----------



## nezff

thanks.


No PJ. Ive spent enough money in the last couple months to last me a while.


----------



## breadvan

I can sure relate to that, enjoy.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *breadvan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can sure relate to that, enjoy.



Expensive hobby.


----------



## smsrecords

Nice setup


----------



## smsrecords

You just gave me a great idea with that one.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smsrecords* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You just gave me a great idea with that one.



??huh


----------



## The Jam

I have to say, I just looked through every thread on the first page of the Sub-Forum, and your setup has impressed me the most.


Beautiful aesthetics accompanied with fantastic sound, I would love to have your room.


Too bad I'm only 15, and I'll only have a couple thousand bucks to work with over the summer for my own HT and music space.


A guy can dream can't he? (If all goes well, Cardiology should pay for a setup like yours - hopefully).


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Jam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have to say, I just looked through every thread on the first page of the Sub-Forum, and your setup has impressed me the most.
> 
> 
> Beautiful aesthetics accompanied with fantastic sound, I would love to have your room.
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm only 15, and I'll only have a couple thousand bucks to work with over the summer for my own HT and music space.
> 
> 
> A guy can dream can't he? (If all goes well, Cardiology should pay for a setup like yours - hopefully).



Thank you so very much for the awesome comments.


Believe me, it wasn't an overnight deal. Lol. I bought each piece at different times and got very good prices on each piece.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Jam* /forum/post/22021127
> 
> 
> I have to say, I just looked through every thread on the first page of the Sub-Forum, and your setup has impressed me the most.
> 
> 
> Beautiful aesthetics accompanied with fantastic sound, I would love to have your room.
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm only 15, and I'll only have a couple thousand bucks to work with over the summer for my own HT and music space.
> 
> 
> A guy can dream can't he? (If all goes well, Cardiology should pay for a setup like yours - hopefully).



A couple thousands can EASILY get you a good set up that you will enjoy for years...Trust me


----------



## The Jam

Yea, just gotta put in the work...


Washing dishes and mowing lawns aren't my favorite jobs, along with running every day...


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Jam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yea, just gotta put in the work...
> 
> 
> Washing dishes and mowing lawns aren't my favorite jobs, along with running every day...



I'm not rich. I'm a firefighter and my wife is a teacher.


----------



## pokekevin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not rich. I'm a firefighter and my wife is a teacher.



Firefighter eh? No wonder why you were able to carry those 450s by yourself :d


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pokekevin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Firefighter eh? No wonder why you were able to carry those 450s by yourself :d



Lol. They were definitely tough.


----------



## ratm

Did you do the acoustic panel placement yourself or did you have someone come in with all the gizmo's?


----------



## The Jam

Good stuff. Somehow,the room seems much bigger than it did when you first started, probably color changes or something silly like that...


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you do the acoustic panel placement yourself or did you have someone come in with all the gizmo's?



I did all the hanging myself. I ordered them from ACOUSTIMAC


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Jam* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good stuff. Somehow,the room seems much bigger than it did when you first started, probably color changes or something silly like that...



Same color. Lol. The panels make it look bigger.


----------



## ratm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff* /forum/post/22022594
> 
> 
> I did all the hanging myself. I ordered them from ACOUSTIMAC



did you use any special way to lay them out? Or just spaced them out evenly?


----------



## QuiGonJosh

Holy ****! That's an amazing setup.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> did you use any special way to lay them out? Or just spaced them out evenly?



Spaced the lower ones with the outlets. Spaced the higher ones with the lights.


----------



## nezff

put up a bass trap in the rear of the room today.


----------



## scrambledeg

Your set up looks Amazing! Makes me want to purchase a bigger house so as I can do the same. By the way hows your hearing?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrambledeg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your set up looks Amazing! Makes me want to purchase a bigger house so as I can do the same. By the way hows your hearing?



Thanks. Lol


----------



## NicksHitachi

Every corner counts


----------



## nezff

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## nezff

plan on adding a trap up front in the ceiling/wall corner


----------



## pokekevin

Can't tell from the pictures but is that a 5.1 set up? (cant remember sorry lol). The room looks perfect for 7.1!


----------



## nezff

5.2. Thanks


----------



## nezff

sold my Onkyo 5508. Probably going to order the Denon 4520ci


----------



## mogorf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/270#post_22918970
> 
> 
> sold my Onkyo 5508. Probably going to order the Denon 4520ci



Any special reason behind the change that you'd like to share? Just curious!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mogorf*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/200_100#post_22927844
> 
> 
> Any special reason behind the change that you'd like to share? Just curious!



Wanted to go with a different manufacturer this time around. Ive had nothing but Onkyos over the last 6 years. I noticed quality control with Onkyo which made me hesitant of getting another one.


----------



## Donald2B

I'm curious about what features drove you to make the change. I'm looking for something to replace my Integra DHC-9.8 which is getting a little long in the tooth.


What features did the Marantz have that you were missing?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Donald2B*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/270#post_22929900
> 
> 
> I'm curious about what features drove you to make the change. I'm looking for something to replace my Integra DHC-9.8 which is getting a little long in the tooth.
> 
> 
> What features did the Marantz have that you were missing?



Denon not marantz.


Nothing more than wanting to go with something different.


----------



## nezff

Ordered the Denon, will be here tomorrow


----------



## Miketr75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/270#post_22995796
> 
> 
> Ordered the Denon, will be here tomorrow



Congrats and let us know. Thanks


----------



## nezff

pictures following


----------



## nezff

Got the marantz instead


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Yep, you screwed the pooch now buddy, went and gotcher self an 11.2 Marantz. Your "5".2 is fixin to be a thing of the past.


It's been awhile my friend, you have done well with your set up. I've enjoyed reading through your thread.


Catch you around.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geoff4RFC*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/200_100#post_23199195
> 
> 
> Yep, you screwed the pooch now buddy, went and gotcher self an 11.2 Marantz. Your "5".2 is fixin to be a thing of the past.
> 
> 
> It's been awhile my friend, you have done well with your set up. I've enjoyed reading through your thread.
> 
> 
> Catch you around.



thanks bud for the kind comments.


----------



## nezff

Watching the Red Sox game


Boston strong!!


----------



## nehmia

Wow awesome setup. I said "Nice!" out loud in my office which drew everyone to come look, haha... What got me most excited is that my current office is the EXACT same shape. Has there been any major changes since the original post?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nehmia*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/200_100#post_23982755
> 
> 
> Wow awesome setup. I said "Nice!" out loud in my office which drew everyone to come look, haha... What got me most excited is that my current office is the EXACT same shape. Has there been any major changes since the original post?



haven't really changed much. I updated speakers, the Marantz 8801, and put in bass traps in the last year.


----------



## nehmia

Excellent, very well done. My next purchase will be my first nice AVR. I've gone through the Denon E/X series thread and I think the X3000 would suit me just fine. How do you like the Marantz?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nehmia*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/270#post_23983019
> 
> 
> Excellent, very well done. My next purchase will be my first nice AVR. I've gone through the Denon E/X series thread and I think the X3000 would suit me just fine. How do you like the Marantz?


I love it so far. I won't ever buy anything in the future without audyssey xt 32 or better.


I have gone through onkyos and a denon 4520 and settled on this Marantz.


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## nezff

I bit the bullet yesterday evening and ordered a Panasonic PT-AE8000U Projector. I couldn't pass up the sale going on from projectorpeople.com. Got the projector with a mail in rebate which put it under $1900.

I had looked at the Epson 5030, 8350, and 3020 but I didn't think any of those could rival the 8000 for the price I got it for. Now to figure out a way to "fish" cables for power and HDMI.


----------



## capricorn kid

Wow !!! That is the next projector I plan on getting. That is a great price. I'm not in the market for a new projector yet so I was not looking but that is a fantastic price. Make sure you get some pictures up and impressions.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *capricorn kid*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/200_100#post_24035765
> 
> 
> Wow !!! That is the next projector I plan on getting. That is a great price. I'm not in the market for a new projector yet so I was not looking but that is a fantastic price. Make sure you get some pictures up and impressions.



definitely. Now I have to figure out how I am going to fish my HDMI and power wire in into the ceiling.


----------



## nezff

quick question. I was measuring my room and noticed that depending on what size screen I go with, it will be wider than my current tv stand and possible hang over my current speaker setup. This leads me to moving my subs facing in towards the corners and moving my speakers further out. OR building a false wall, turning the subs in towards the corners and getting a acoustic material screen and putting speakers behind it?


I don't know much about acoustic screens. Do they hamper the sound in any way etc...?


----------



## nezff

Could someone explain this to me: I put in a 92 inch screen with the PJ I have. It comes up in red writing under throw distance "recommended brightness for rooms with ambient lighting". I moved the throw distance back to 13'11" and got a different message in green.


----------



## audiofan1

Hey nezff, did the Mits 73 give out on you? I had planed on .going FP last year but threw the funds else where and bought 2 more lamps for 3 total for my 73738 to tide me over till I go FP or a 4K set. I look forward to your impressions once up and running


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiofan1*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/270#post_24038983
> 
> 
> Hey nezff, did the Mits 73 give out on you? I had planed on .going FP last year but threw the funds else where and bought 2 more lamps for 3 total for my 73738 to tide me over till I go FP or a 4K set. I look forward to your impressions once up and running


Nope. The Mitsubishi is still going strong. Just could pass up the Panasonic 8000 for under $1900.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airscapes*  /t/1503632/screen-help-for-first-timer/0_100#post_24039293
> 
> 
> The smaller the screen and closer the projector the brighter the image. An image can be TO bright in a Dark room. In the center of the calculator is a fl ## this is the Footlaberts (light output off the screen) for a dark room a 12-16 fl is recommended to prevent eye strain. I view at over 20fl and like it. To much light is a good thing as the calculator uses the manufactures max light output. You can always use low lamp and there are other ways to reduce light.. just can not make it brighter if your screen is to large to start.



My room when watching at night is very dark. Daytime watching is a just a tad brighter but not much. I have that window in the rear which has blinds on it, but it is a arched window and I have a feeling Ill be covering it up somehow in the future.


The calculator that I was using last night shows 22fl. I got it to there by moving the PJ further back.


Here is what it shows without moving anything and a 92 inch screen: 12 foot PJ, 27fl
 


Here is when I move the PJ back:

18 foot PJ, 17fL


----------



## nezff

Got it!


----------



## pokekevin

Dun dun dun


----------



## nezff

92 inch bedsheet temp setup. 16.5-17 feet away. Sorry for pic quality, took them real quick with iPhone 5.


http://s141.photobucket.com/user/nezff/media/6D77987F-7E96-4F3F-AA99-9426E270EF14.jpg.html  
http://s141.photobucket.com/user/nezff/media/C786D26A-204A-49BC-A72B-984C87701B4D.jpg.html  
http://s141.photobucket.com/user/nezff/media/F67858D6-F4A2-4375-A1DE-FBDD8972DF80.jpg.html


----------



## NicksHitachi

Ive been absent for a while Nez, sorry.


A couple opinions based on personal experience:


- Black out that window, Permanently. I actually used aluminum foil and HVAC tape(ghetto). Any light introduced in a projection setup is contamination IMO even in a dark room.


- An acoustically transparent screen with the dialogue coming from the center was the most drastic change i ever made. The db or two loss in the last upper octave is easily corrected with EQ and not audibe besides in my experience. AT material may run a bit more but IMO for the ultimate experience its the way to go.


- Also dont constrain yourself to commercially available AT screen materials especially if budget is a concern. Ive seen impressive testing results here on the forum from "DIY" materials like spandex which perform equally as well acoustically and very close visually to materials like Seymour XD etc.


- It wont matter much which direction you face the subs they radiate mostly omni. I actually prefer to face subs away from the listening position or fire them at acoustic absorption to absorb out of band harmonics and junk which is localizable if fired at the listener.


FWIW i used seymour xd material on a DIY frame and have been totally satisfied.


----------



## nezff

Quote:Originally Posted by *Nick****achi* 

Ive been absent for a while Nez, sorry.

A couple opinions based on personal experience:

- Black out that window, Permanently. I actually used aluminum foil and HVAC tape(ghetto). Any light introduced in a projection setup is contamination IMO even in a dark room.

- An acoustically transparent screen with the dialogue coming from the center was the most drastic change i ever made. The db or two loss in the last upper octave is easily corrected with EQ and not audibe besides in my experience. AT material may run a bit more but IMO for the ultimate experience its the way to go.

- Also dont constrain yourself to commercially available AT screen materials especially if budget is a concern. Ive seen impressive testing results here on the forum from "DIY" materials like spandex which perform equally as well acoustically and very close visually to materials like Seymour XD etc.

- It wont matter much which direction you face the subs they radiate mostly omni. I actually prefer to face subs away from the listening position or fire them at acoustic absorption to absorb out of band harmonics and junk which is localizable if fired at the listener.

FWIW i used seymour xd material on a DIY frame and have been totally satisfied.


If I build a false wall, I plan on blacking out the window for sure.
An AT screen from Jamestown is on my list of wants. Can get more for the money, plus place my center behind it.
The subs facing into the corners about 6-12 inches are mainly just to get them out of the way. They only take up 22 inches compared to 34-36 facing towards the listener. Also on the flipside of that, is that they put out a lot of bass facing into the corners after some testing I did a year or so back.


My current thinking is:

build a false wall.
turn the subs into the corners giving me more room
move the front speakers out in front of the false wall closer to the side walls.
keep the tv stand removing doors etc.. and using black fabric frames that will also cover the rest of the false wall.
all my equipment can stay there and the remotes still work through the fabric
place the center on top of the tv stand bringing it UP and out of the stand giving me more dynamics. The screen will come down almost touching the tv stand and the center will hide behind the screen.

the fronts will be out next to the wall like in this pic



Subs facing in like in this picture


----------



## nezff

been working on other things around the house:


boring office space:
http://s141.photobucket.com/user/nezff/media/Computer Parts/DSC01237_zps2cb00fae.jpg.html  


bottom cabinets
http://s141.photobucket.com/user/nezff/media/Computer Parts/DSC01238_zpsbef4cd7b.jpg.html  


top cabinets
 



bottom cabinets dry fitted
 




painting
 
 



Crown and false panels to hide wires is all that's left.


top installed
 


bottoms installed


----------



## nezff

The issue with turning the subs and getting a screen bigger than 92 will be that I wont ever be able to turn them back the way they are now because the screen would cover the speakers. I have about 84 inches in between speakers for a screen. I plan on building a false wall and turning the subs like in this pic.
 



By turning the subs I can move the front speakers out more giving me room for a screen larger than 92 inches. More like 100-106 or so. I plan on trying to keep my components in the tv stand behind the false wall covered in fabric. I would move my center channel up on top of the tv stand either behind the screen or covered by a fabric panel. Im assuming it wont be covered up by the screen unless I hung it very low. I test fitted a 110 screen today and it didn't even hang down to the tv stand.


I would rather keep the center below the screen because the frame of the screen might block it. Unless I raise the center up enough to fire through the AT screen. The tv stand would hold all my componets (bluray, Marantz, xpa5, xbox one, ps4).


Still trying to understand how to build a false wall and fabric panels. Ive seen so many screen walls but not many like my room. Im thinking Im going to have to strip out the whole side walls, and ceiling with 1x4s for panels to attach to?


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Merry Christmas brother


----------



## Jester435

I am absolutely thrilled I stumbled across this thread via your signature link!


AWESOME setup bro!


I just hit sub and looking forward to your PJ and screen!


You every think about doing a retractable screen and leaving speakers behind it?


great use of your space and the office with custom cabinets and counter top is very sweet.


keep up the good work!


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jester435*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/300#post_24311412
> 
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled I stumbled across this thread via your signature link!
> 
> 
> AWESOME setup bro!
> 
> 
> I just hit sub and looking forward to your PJ and screen!
> 
> 
> You every think about doing a retractable screen and leaving speakers behind it?
> 
> 
> great use of your space and the office with custom cabinets and counter top is very sweet.
> 
> 
> keep up the good work!



Thanks.


I have some house projects that need finishing before I tackle the pj and screen. I did purchase a used Seymour Xd 125 inch screen which I can cut down to fit my space.


----------



## devotech

I've never commented on your thread before but I always find myself revisiting to be in awe of your setup.


----------



## nezff

thank you sir


----------



## wt61443

Hello Nezff. I like your thread and set up because it will be similar to mine in regards to room size and configuration. I hope to start building my house next month (dedicated HT room over garage). My room will be 27x18 with 9ft ceiling in the middle (sloped ceilings just like yours). I hope the knee wall will start about 4 or 5 ft (wish it were higher, but). I am researching quite a bit of topics on the forum, including room treatments. I saved the website where you purchased. I read where your room echoed quite a bit. I assume the treatments (including bass traps) helped out the sound overall? I have never experienced "before and after" with room treatments. I realize every room is different (material, size, a/v gear etc.). Thanks.


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wt61443*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/300_100#post_24343506
> 
> 
> Hello Nezff. I like your thread and set up because it will be similar to mine in regards to room size and configuration. I hope to start building my house next month (dedicated HT room over garage). My room will be 27x18 with 9ft ceiling in the middle (sloped ceilings just like yours). I hope the knee wall will start about 4 or 5 ft (wish it were higher, but). I am researching quite a bit of topics on the forum, including room treatments. I saved the website where you purchased. I read where your room echoed quite a bit. I assume the treatments (including bass traps) helped out the sound overall? I have never experienced "before and after" with room treatments. I realize every room is different (material, size, a/v gear etc.). Thanks.



Hey bud, thanks.


I basically started thinking about the panels because of the echo in the room. When I got them, I planned on putting them up a certain way, but then decided to put them up in a aesthetically appealing way.







They still did their job. I ordered bass traps for the front and rear corners because I was told that you can never have enough bass traps in a residential setting.


----------



## orangepower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nezff*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/300#post_24347793
> 
> 
> Hey bud, thanks.
> 
> 
> I basically started thinking about the panels because of the echo in the room. When I got them, I planned on putting them up a certain way, but then decided to put them up in a aesthetically appealing way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still did their job. I ordered bass traps for the front and rear corners because I was told that you can never have enough bass traps in a residential setting.



I'm glad bigmouthinDC linked this thread fir me. My room will be very similar only 16' x 11'. Did you get the projector and screen up yet?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orangepower*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/300_100#post_24503774
> 
> 
> I'm glad bigmouthinDC linked this thread fir me. My room will be very similar only 16' x 11'. Did you get the projector and screen up yet?



Not yet. I purchased a Seymour AT screen from a member. It is 125 inches which would probably not fit. I am going to make a frame, then wrap and cut the excess off.


----------



## femi

any new update?


----------



## nezff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi*  /t/1370663/nezffs-media-room/300#post_24653260
> 
> 
> any new update?


Sorry guys. Between detailing vehicles and firefighting, it's been put on the back burner.


I actually thought it would be too much work and hassle at one point to try and fish all the cabling in the ceiling, cut a hole on the wall for the equipment, run new cabling, and build a false wall. I was going to sell the pj and screen but might hold off.


----------



## NicksHitachi

No more projector????


----------



## nezff

NicksHitachi said:


> No more projector????


Don't have the time right now.


----------



## nezff

Update: sold the PJ. Moved some stuff around but basically the same setup.


----------



## nezff

Sony 75" X850c.


----------



## DragonSarc

Hi Nezff, nice to see another A7-450 enthusiast I wonder how many of us have ordered this sub, how is the sub still performing at best? Nice setup I wish I have the same room space, mines about less than 1/3 of your space (bass head hehe), so why did you ditch the projection? is it because of the bulb life? I ditched mine because of the lamp bulb, I already replaced it 3x and never did get half of the life span that it was suppose to live, I think its the sub vibration makin the life super short, i was just lookin at the Sony 75 850c last week at bestbuy to replace my Pioneer, how do you like it?


----------



## nezff

DragonSarc said:


> Hi Nezff, nice to see another A7-450 enthusiast I wonder how many of us have ordered this sub, how is the sub still performing at best? Nice setup I wish I have the same room space, mines about less than 1/3 of your space (bass head hehe), so why did you ditch the projection? is it because of the bulb life? I ditched mine because of the lamp bulb, I already replaced it 3x and never did get half of the life span that it was suppose to live, I think its the sub vibration makin the life super short, i was just lookin at the Sony 75 850c last week at bestbuy to replace my Pioneer, how do you like it?


Mainly ditched the projector because of the work involved in getting it actually installed. I should had ran hdmi, electrical etc...when building my home. 

As far as right now, I love the Sony. I have actually only sat down and watched one movie. The picture is beautiful. Having a smart tv is something of a cool thing for me. I like the android os, considering I have a android phone. 

My next step is to hang the tv up hovering over my tv stand. I'll be installing some 1x4s behind tv painted black. The center channel will be moving up to top of stand. Leaving room in bottom for blu ray player, ps4, Xbox one etc.


----------



## nezff

hung the Sony 75 inch set. Rewiring everything as we speak. Moved my center channel up onto the tv stand which IMHO will sound better. I have more room now where the center channel speaker was. This will house video game systems.


----------



## nezff

Added a XBOX One S to the mix. Going to run Audyssey hopefully soon.


----------



## nezff

hung the tv, painted the tv stand, ran audyssey. Everything sounds better.


----------



## Terence

Awesome thread from beginning to present! My HT is also a bonus room over the garage but man I wish I had your measurements, last fantastic job on your HT sir!


----------



## Nosferatu

Spend a few dollars and go to JoAnn Fabrics and buy some black out material. Cut it out to match that window and then use 3M tape on the window. Put a nice curtain over it (or keep the blinds). 

See what I've done...my full rig is in my signature but this is what I mean...


----------



## nezff

yeah, I plan on doing something with that window sooner or later. 

thanks.


----------



## SuperFist

All of that audio equipment makes the HDTV look small. Did you get a larger one, yet?


----------



## nezff

SuperFist said:


> All of that audio equipment makes the HDTV look small. Did you get a larger one, yet?



Latest setup with 75 inch tv hung and center channel moved up.


----------



## nezff

*Sony XBR-75X850C 4K
Marantz AV8801
eD[c]12 Custom Mains
eD[c]12 Custom Center
eD[c]12 Custom Surrounds
Elemental Designs Dual A7-450 18"(Subs)
Sony UBP X700Blu-Ray Player
XBOX One S
PS4*


----------



## tpound

That is an extremely clean and high performance setup. Mind if I ask what TV cabinet that is? Is it custom? I'm struggling to find something that will fit my RC-64 II and not raise my TV up too high.


----------



## nezff

tpound said:


> That is an extremely clean and high performance setup. Mind if I ask what TV cabinet that is? Is it custom? I'm struggling to find something that will fit my RC-64 II and not raise my TV up too high.


I had and old klipsch setup with rf63s and rc64. It fit fine but the stand was built by my father for me to my specs. I plan on putting two small doors on the middle portion now that the center channel has moved up.


----------



## SuperFist

nezff said:


>


I don't know if you realize this but every picture you've linked says, "Please update your account to allow 3rd Party Hosting"


----------



## nezff

SuperFist said:


> I don't know if you realize this but every picture you've linked says, "Please update your account to allow 3rd Party Hosting"


Photobucket just changed their terms. Free and some paid accounts don't allow third party hosting. I will update.


----------



## nezff

pics are working again.


----------



## nezff

tpound said:


> That is an extremely clean and high performance setup. Mind if I ask what TV cabinet that is? Is it custom? I'm struggling to find something that will fit my RC-64 II and not raise my TV up too high.


These are pics I took after taking all my equipment out and attaching 1x4s to make the TV "float". I gave it a couple coats of paint and filled and sanded some holes I missed when I first got it due to being in a rush.


----------



## nezff

During the overhaul of the tv stand.









Painting
































Wiring


----------



## jamiebosco

WOW! Love this setup!!


How do you find having the eD12 as surround speakers at seated ear level? I have my surrounds set up the same and at first was worried that I wouldn't like it or that any surround effects that where supposed to be elevated (rain, planes etc) wouldn't sound right, but I haven't found this to be the case at all and now much prefer it


Also very refreshing to see someone find a combination of speakers and subs they like....and then stick with them for a few years, without letting upgraditis get the better of them!! A rare thing on here (myself included!)


----------



## nezff

jamiebosco said:


> WOW! Love this setup!!
> 
> 
> How do you find having the eD12 as surround speakers at seated ear level? I have my surrounds set up the same and at first was worried that I wouldn't like it or that any surround effects that where supposed to be elevated (rain, planes etc) wouldn't sound right, but I haven't found this to be the case at all and now much prefer it
> 
> 
> Also very refreshing to see someone find a combination of speakers and subs they like....and then stick with them for a few years, without letting upgraditis get the better of them!! A rare thing on here (myself included!)


When seated, Im mostly reclined, so yes I do hear the subtle sounds of the surrounds. But It would be nice to have them up higher.


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

Audyssey run with the new Marantz 7704. Harrison Labs -6db Attenuators.


----------



## K-Wood

Very cool. Why did you need the attenuators?


----------



## nezff

K-Wood said:


> Very cool. Why did you need the attenuators?


 when Audyssey pegs all your speakers out at -12db, it's time to get em.


----------



## TheCableMan

nezff said:


> when Audyssey pegs all your speakers out at -12db, it's time to get em.


That happened to me on my fronts and side surround but everything sounded fine to me. Could you elaborate on what this causes.

I have a klipsch reference system and I know they are efficient speakers.


----------



## nezff

TheCableMan said:


> nezff said:
> 
> 
> 
> when Audyssey pegs all your speakers out at -12db, it's time to get em.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me on my fronts and side surround but everything sounded fine to me. Could you elaborate on what this causes.
> 
> I have a klipsch reference system and I know they are efficient speakers.
Click to expand...

Basically, -12db is the audyssey limit. So if you are getting that on your speakers, you wouldn't know if it would go even further down to correct all speakers to the same level etc... By me using 6db attenuators, I am starting at -6b at the start which worked for me. They have -10 and -12db attenuator also. There is a audyssey thread on here that explains it better, but if your speakers are getting pegged out, they arent getting the correction they need.


----------



## TheCableMan

nezff said:


> Basically, -12db is the audyssey limit. So if you are getting that on your speakers, you wouldn't know if it would go even further down to correct all speakers to the same level etc... By me using 6db attenuators, I am starting at -6b at the start which worked for me. They have -10 and -12db attenuator also. There is a audyssey thread on here that explains it better, but if your speakers are getting pegged out, they arent getting the correction they need.


Great explanation. I fully understand what you mean. Basically if my front speakers actually needed to be at -15 audyssey stops at -12. Putting the 6db pad on it will start me off a little lower from the beginning thus audyssey will now set it to -9.


----------



## nezff

TheCableMan said:


> Great explanation. I fully understand what you mean. Basically if my front speakers actually needed to be at -15 audyssey stops at -12. Putting the 6db pad on it will start me off a little lower from the beginning thus audyssey will now set it to -9.


Exactly. But honestly we dont know where you speakers are actually landing due to the -12 cutoff. The Harrison Labs Attenuators got good reviews, so I went with those after researching.


----------



## nezff

New pics uploaded with grills removed. 
Speakers have Eminence Kappa Pro 12A woofer along with B&C DE250 Compression drivers.


----------



## nezff

Looking into some DIYSG 1299s.

Wanting to go ported im pretty sure now after seeing @blister64 build. The speakers I have now are great and have close to the same frequency response. (72ish hz) Im trying to get some help on building the cabinets for these things, but trying to nail down a cutlist for going ported. Ive been in contact with @Erich H and he has been helpful but busy. I was told @eng-399 was the man to talk to, so I sent him a PM. I have spoken to @mtg90 about wiring up the crossovers already for me, so thats taken care of.

Any advice anyone can give, will be appreciated.
@tuxedocivic @DrDyna


----------



## eng-399

Do you need 1299’s designed or ported sub boxes designed.


----------



## nezff

eng-399 said:


> Do you need 1299’s designed or ported sub boxes designed.


1299s. I sent you a pm about them. Wasnt sure you got it.


----------



## eng-399

nezff said:


> 1299s. I sent you a pm about them. Wasnt sure you got it.



I’ll check it I haven’t looked for a while but will now.


----------



## nezff

Building new speakers:

DIYSG 1299s!


----------



## nezff

Xbox one S and PS4 have been replaced with a Xbox Series X


----------

